# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  ηλεκτροκοληση inverter δε λυτουργει

## black arrow

χερετω την παρεα!!! καλο καλοκαιρι να εχουμε. εχς ενα θεματακι με μια ηλεκτροκωληση inverter που μου φερανε. οταν την βαζεις στην πριζα αναβει μονο το λαμπακι λυτουργειας και τιποτα αλο ουτε ο ανεμιστηρας. την ανοιξα και βρηκα βραχυκυκλωμενη τη διοδο ενος ρελε. την αλαζω και παλι τα ιδια. ξυλωνω το ρελε και περνω μετριση (V) χωρις το ρελε και μου δειχνει 21v μολις ομως βαζω επανω το ρελε και μετραω μου δειχνει 1,5v. το ρελε ειναι 12βολτο.

καποια ιδεα τι να φταιει?

----------


## elektronio

Η επισκευή ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης inverter είναι αρκετά δύσκολη και θέλει κάποια εμπειρία. Δεν γνωρίζουμε και το επίπεδο σου σε γνώση ηλεκτρονικών και τι εξοπλισμό διαθέτεις. Δεν έγραψες ούτε τι μάρκα είναι. 

Για την περίπτωση σου φαίνεται να είναι απλό το πρόβλημα της. Το κύκλωμα με το ρελέ είναι soft start για να φορτίζουν οι πυκνωτές κατά την εκκίνηση χωρίς να πέφτουν οι ασφάλειες. Κατά την εκκίνηση η τάση περνά μέσα από μια αντίσταση (συνήθως 47Ωμ /10W) και μετά από 1 sec κλείνει το ρελέ και βραχυκυκλώνει την αντίσταση οπότε όλο το ρεύμα περνάει μέσα από το ρελέ. Αν χαλάσει το ρελέ και δεν βραχυκυκλώνει την αντίσταση δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει η μηχανή και συνήθως η αντίσταση καίγεται.
Δες αν το ρελέ είναι αλλαγμένο από άλλον και βάλε ένα ρελέ 24V άλλαξε την δίοδο αν ξανακάηκε και μέτρησε μια βατική αντίσταση γύρω στα 47Ω εκεί δίπλα.

Μεγάλη προσοχή στις μετρήσεις γιατί υπάρχουν τάσεις 300V στην περιοχή εκεί.

----------

vasilimertzani (02-06-17)

----------


## black arrow

δυπλα απο το ρελε εχει μια βατικη 7βατ ασπρη. να την βγαλω για να την μετρησω?

----------


## black arrow

το μοντελο ειναι *Einhell BT-IW 150*

----------


## black arrow

το ρελε ειναι το δικο του. δεν εχει πειραχτει απο κανεναν οποτε υπαρχει εξηγηση για τις τιμες των τασεων που πηρα??

----------


## elektronio

Μέτρα την αντίσταση αν ειναι καλή. Δώσε τάση στο πηνίο του ρελέ εκτός πλακέτας και δες αν λειτουργεί.
Την δίοδο πως την μέτρησες πάνω στο κύκλωμα, μήπως έβλεπες για βραχυκύκλωμα το πηνίο του ρελέ;

επειδη καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν εχεις εμπειρία στα ηλεκτρονικά αν θες άλλαξε ρελέ και αντίσταση και αν παίξει έχει καλώς, αν δεν παίξει την πας για επισκευή.

----------


## black arrow

τα εχω κανει ολα αυτα. εχω βαλει καινουριο ρελε την διοδο τη μετρισα αφου την εβγαλα. επιδη δεν ειχα smd Μ7 του εβαλα μια αλη που ειχα. ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα. οσο για την αντισταση δεν την εβγαλα απο πανω αλα ωραχυκυκλωσα τισ επαφες της. βεβεα αφου το ρελε δεν οπλιζει και να μη δουλεβει η αντισταση δεν εχει ιδιετερη σιμασια. και ενω χωρις το ρελε στισ επαφες μετρω 24ν μολισ κουμπωσω το ρελε πεφτει στα 1.5ν. μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν η μετριση που περνω ειναι σωστη?

----------


## black arrow

και μια αλλη απορια: με ποια διοδο μπορω να αντικαταστησω την Μ7?

----------


## chipakos-original

> και μια αλλη απορια: με ποια διοδο μπορω να αντικαταστησω την Μ7?


Με την 1N4007

----------


## black arrow

βρηκα ενα εκσαρτημα smd με τροια ποδαρακια ποθ μαλον ειναι καμενο γιατι μετρα στις 2 επαφες του 5Ω ενο σε ενα αλο αντιστοιχο 400Ω. γραφει πανω iamc και εχει και ενα συμβολο μικρο στην αρχη αλα δεν μπορω να το διαβασω. τι ειναι αυτο το εξαρτημα μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει??
ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια

----------


## black arrow

το εξαρτημα που ωρηκα ειναι σαν αυτο και γραφει IAMc να υποθεσω οτι ειναι καποιο tranzistor? η αν καποιοσ κσερει να μου πει καποια πληρωφορια. ευχαριστω

J3-2.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

Μπορεί να είναι τρανζίστορ ή ζένερ ή σκέτη δίοδος.Το IAMc δεν μου λέει τίποτε.

----------


## gep58

> το εξαρτημα που ωρηκα ειναι σαν αυτο και γραφει IAMc να υποθεσω οτι ειναι καποιο tranzistor? η αν καποιοσ κσερει να μου πει καποια πληρωφορια. ευχαριστω
> 
> J3-2.jpg


πρέπει να είναι 1ΑΜ κι όχι ΙΑΜ

http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/MMBT3904LT1-D.PDF

----------


## chipakos-original

Τότε μπορείς πλέον να το ξεκολλήσεις και να το μετρήσεις καλύτερα διότι αν είναι κολλημένο πάνω στο Pcb δεν είναι σωστές οι μετρήσεις σου και δεύτερον μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με ένα 2Ν3904. Ευτυχώς είναι απλό τρανζίστορ και φυσικά μπορείς να βάλεις και smd αφού το τρανζίστορ είναι απλό.
*2N3904 1Am Npn 40V 0.1A 100Ma*

----------

